# Liens html, safari ne s'ouvre plus...



## Kounkountchek (17 Mars 2006)

Bonsoir,
Dans le genre "petit problème pas grave mais un peu lourd-quand-même", mon navigateur internet par défaut est Safari, et lorsque je clique sur un lien vers une page web depuis mail par exemple et que Safari n'est pas lancé, eh bien il ne s'ouvre pas, par contre si Safari est déjà ouvert, pas de problème, un nouvel onglet se crée avec le lien vers la page demandée...
J'ai modifié dans les prefs de Safari "Ouvrir les liens depuis les applications" et j'ai coché "dans une nouvelle fenêtre" mais sans grand espoir... et surtout sans aucun effet !  
Ce qui m'etonne c'est que ça fonctionnait tres bien jusqu'à présent, et que je n'ai touché à rien il me semble, donc je ne sais pas du tout d'où est-ce que cela peut venir...  
Alors si vous avez une idée, je suis tout ouïe...


----------



## CBi (17 Mars 2006)

Peut-être vérifier dans les préférences de Safari que Safari est bien sélectionné comme browser par défaut ?


----------



## Kounkountchek (17 Mars 2006)

CBi a dit:
			
		

> Peut-être vérifier dans les préférences de Safari que Safari est bien sélectionné comme browser par défaut ?


Je viens de verifier et c'est ok, j'ai mis Firefox "pour voir " et là ça fonctionne.
Par contre je viens de me rendre compte que j'ai 2 appli Safari, une dans le dossier appli et l'autre dans un dossier (egalement dans le dossier appli) que j'ai nommé "navigateur internet"
J'ai verifié les deux Safari sont en version 2.03, et j'ai essayé avec les deux par défaut, et ça ne marche toujours pas ! :mouais:


----------



## marctiger (18 Mars 2006)

Ne serait-ce pas simplement un conflit entre les 2 Safari (donc en supprimer 1) ?


----------



## Kounkountchek (21 Mars 2006)

marctiger a dit:
			
		

> Ne serait-ce pas simplement un conflit entre les 2 Safari (donc en supprimer 1) ?


Ben en fait j'en ai effacé un (il était louche , il faisait qu'1 Mo !!! :mouais: :hein:  ) et puis ça remarche, ou bien ça refonctionne plutot ! 
Et hop une affaire de réglée !  
Merci


----------



## marctiger (21 Mars 2006)

De rien, c'est toi qui a résolus ton probléme


----------

